# Polygraph in MA.



## westfieldfrench2013 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and am a criminal justice student at Westfield State College. I am doing a research project on the polygraph test. I know that Connecticut officers have to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process. my question to you guys is do you think Mass. officers should be required to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process? I would like to use some of your statements in my paper if that is ok with you, I will cite you're user name.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and am a criminal justice student at Westfield State College. I am doing a research project on the polygraph test. I know that Connecticut officers have to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process. my question to you guys is do you think Mass. officers should be required to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process? I would like to use some of your statements in my paper if that is ok with you, I will cite you're user name.


*No Comment!!
*Note: All views are the property of the author and do not reflect the views of the website. Rebroadcast, reproduction or use is prohibited without expressed written permission. Have a nice day.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

You're a day late, Rookie would have chimed right up. Maybe Adrian can pick it up.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and am a criminal justice student at Westfield State College. I am doing a research project on the polygraph test. I know that Connecticut officers have to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process. my question to you guys is do you think Mass. officers should be required to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process? I would like to use some of your statements in my paper if that is ok with you, I will cite you're user name.


I should put you on the polygraph because I doubt you're telling the whole truth here. And you can put this statement in your paper.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

My answer is: See Eagle13's post above.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and am a criminal justice student at Westfield State College. I am doing a research project on the polygraph test. I know that Connecticut officers have to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process. my question to you guys is do you think Mass. officers should be required to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process? I would like to use some of your statements in my paper if that is ok with you, I will cite you're user name.


I'm an alumni of Westfield State '93. And you disappoint me son. I know Dr. White is teaching you kids better than that.










Now run along to thirsty Thursday and drink Natty Ice out of a red cup like college kids do.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Only if deposed under oath will I comment.:jestera::jestera: You can use my Jesters in your paper though.


----------



## Boston17526 (Nov 17, 2008)

aren't forum opinions considered "non-credible" in research papers?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Boston17526 said:


> aren't forum opinions considered "non-credible" in research papers?


Well we're talking state college here...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

If you do a search for polygraph, you will find that this has been discussed ad nauseum in the past.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

"I cannot confirm nor deny how I think I might feel about the polygraph test." (new guy, 2009)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Come on now guys!!, the Polygraph eliminated all 12 suspects in the Molly Bish to just 11.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and am a criminal justice student at Westfield State College. I am doing a research project on the polygraph test. I know that Connecticut officers have to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process. my question to you guys is do you think Mass. officers should be required to take a polygraph during the pre-employment process? I would like to use some of your statements in my paper if that is ok with you, I will cite you're user name.


Personally, I don't think the polygraph should be used for any employment to include police officers. It's too unreliable for me, I have an issue with the current case law that allows it's use in IA investigations (see case law below). As you may know us and Maryland are the only two states that I know of who prent the use in hiring, though I'm not sure if Maryland has a provision for cops.

I really don't have much more to give you for an opinion other than I have issues with accuracy and validity. Other than that, here's some info that should help if you didn't have it already.

MA Statutory foundation: 
M.G.L. - Chapter 149, Section 19b



> ...(2) It shall be unlawful for any employer or his agent, with respect to any of his employees, or any person applying to him for employment, including any person applying for employment as a police officer, to subject such person to, or request such person to take a lie detector test within or without the commonwealth, or to discharge, not hire, demote or otherwise discriminate against such person for the assertion of rights arising hereunder. This section shall not apply to lie detector tests administered by law enforcement agencies as may be otherwise permitted in criminal investigations...


If you weren't aware already there is some relativly new case law on this very topic as it applies to police officers AFTER they've been hired during internal investigations:

FURTADO vs. TOWN OF PLYMOUTH & others. 451 Mass. 539 (2008)
http://www.masscops.com/forums/asso...polygraph-during-internal-investigations.html

Good luck.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Polygraphs are SOP here in VT.... want a comment? Ask me in person.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

here's my comment, *off the record,* the job holders never make up the rules and qualifications for the jobs they hold, so why would it matter what their opinions are?

if you want an on the record comment, i take my coffee XX and my screename is Jedediah1 son


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Took one, neither impressed, nor sold on the validity/usefullness.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Neither my anus nor my lungs will ever dictate whether i'm being genuine. 
Therefore, it's _usefulness _shall remain with the psychopaths on daytime talk shows.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jedediah1 said:


> here's my comment, *off the record,* the job holders never make up the rules and qualifications for the jobs they hold, so why would it matter what their opinions are?


Great point.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Personally, I don't think the polygraph should be used for any employment to include police officers. It's too unreliable for me, I have an issue with the current case law that allows it's use in IA investigations (see case law below). As you may know us and Maryland are the only two states that I know of who prent the use in hiring, though I'm not sure if Maryland has a provision for cops.
> 
> I really don't have much more to give you for an opinion other than I have issues with accuracy and validity. Other than that, here's some info that should help if you didn't have it already.
> 
> ...


I agree, they are to unreliable. there is no universal standards of training or state or federal certification. Also it is the interpretation of the results are in completely up to the person administering the test. Lots of room for personal feelings that could effect the interpretation of ones results


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

The poly is pseudoscience. Its an interrogation tool used in conjunction with a background investigation. Some agencies use a VSA which supposedly has better results. 

The poly is nothing more then a tool that doesn't yield accurate results. It depends on your examiner and how they interpret the results of your test. Which again is up in the air.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

My rate is $250.00 per hour for the interview. No freebies


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MetrowestPD said:


> My rate is $250.00 per hour for the interview. No freebies


Don't forget the customary 4 hour minimum.


----------



## westfieldfrench2013 (Nov 12, 2009)

for the record its an english paper and my teacher says this is good use of a forum... why the negative feedback??? is this a sensitive topic on here???


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> for the record its an english paper and my teacher says this is good use of a forum... why the negative feedback??? is this a sensitive topic on here???


You sound more like a sociology major than a CJ major. This must be for professor Neikirk, He hates law enforcement.

I think alot of the people here are a little Leary of polygraphs because the State won't allow them in criminal proceedings because they've been proven to be unreliable. It would be wrong to think that allowing them in pre-employment would make them legitimate all of a sudden.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> for the record its an english paper and my teacher says this is good use of a forum... why the negative feedback??? is this a sensitive topic on here???


Like NiteOwl says....

If the courts say it's not reliable then it AINT reliable.

NEXT...........


----------



## MrPat (Jan 6, 2007)

The first rule of fight club is we dont talk about fight club....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

westfieldfrench2013 said:


> for the record its an english paper and my teacher says this is good use of a forum... why the negative feedback??? is this a sensitive topic on here???


Welcome to the Official APA Website | American Polygraph Association

POLYGRAPH TEST? Get properly prepared or you will wish you had.

The Polygraph Place - Find Lie Detection Experts, Instruments, Tshirts, Reference Books and More


----------



## westfieldfrench2013 (Nov 12, 2009)

im against the polygraph test actually, sorry if i sounded like i was for it. and nightowl1970, im a cj major and ill be declaring a minor in sociology next year. close guess!!! lol.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I am all for the polygraph as a part of the background process. It's another tool to weed out candidates that may have lied about past drug use etc........ I take pride in being a Cop and really don't want to be working alongside those who snorted lines in college, *lied* to a background investigator, and got hired as a Cop. I am not confirming or denying that I have witnessed this, but am just saying........


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Widely used by the FBI in their pre-employment process May be it is them this kid should be talking to.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Future uncertain for Springfield police officer Leonardo Matos, acquitted of larceny charges *

Police Commissioner William J. Fitchet ordered that Matos, an eight-year veteran, cannot return to duty until he takes a lie detector test about his part in a June 2008 traffic stop that led to the indictment and prosecution for larceny of Matos and his partner at the time.
Future uncertain for Springfield police officer Leonardo Matos, acquitted of larceny charges | Breaking News - MassLive.com -

Well, it appears that someone else either believes in the validity of the polygraph or he just doesn't want this guy back.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> As you may know us and Maryland are the only two states that I know of who prent the use in hiring, though I'm not sure if *Maryland has a provision for cops*.


MD poly's its police applicants.


----------

